# Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an! ​*

Quelle:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/schwere-vorwuerfe-gegen-angler-id17813161.html

In der SVZ findet sich derzeit folgende Geschichte, nach der ein Angelvereinsvorsitzender, der nur 2 Jahre im Amt war, gegen einen Angelkollegen, der einen Hecht zurückgesetzt hat, auch juristisch zu Felde zieht:


> _Nach dem Ende des zweijährigen Vorsitzes im Gadebuscher Sportfischerverein e.V. erhebt Marco Kern nun schwere Vorwürfe gegen Vereinskollegen. Mehrere Vereinsmitglieder sollen sogenanntes Trophäenfischen betreiben. Dabei werden möglichst große Fische nach dem Drillen lebend aus dem Wasser gezogen, ohne Betäubung oder Tötung vom Angelhaken gelöst, gewogen und gemessen, vor einer Kamera präsentiert und anschließend wieder in das Gewässer gesetzt. Ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. _



Laut dem Bericht hat er als Beweis der SVZ-Redaktion ein Youtube-Video vorgelegt, in dem zu sehen ist, wie ein junger Angler einen Meterhecht zurücksetzt.

Eine Erklärung für sein Handeln hat der Vereinsvorsitzende auch parat:


> _
> „Die Ideologien des Sportangelns sind so unterschiedlich, dass ich mich dazu gezwungen sehe, geltendes Recht zu wahren und zu handeln, nicht nur als Fischereiaufseher, sondern auch als Tierfreund“_



Die mit dem Video konfrontierte Fischereiaufsicht im Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei MV in Rostock sieht die Sache nicht ganz so klar:


> _Den konkreten Fall indes sieht er schwierig. „Was im Video nicht zu sehen ist, das ist die typische Trophäenhandlung“, so Thomas Richter. Also das allseits bekannte Posieren vor der Kamera mit dem Rekordfisch. Sollte eine entsprechende Anzeige allerdings auf seinem Tisch landen, sei er verpflichtet, Ermittlungen aufzunehmen. Alles andere sei Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft._



Wie soll man das nun beurteilen, wenn wie hier ein Ex-Angelvereinsvorsitzender so gegen Angelkollegen vorgeht?

Ist er also ein treuer Staatsbürger? 

Oder ist das doch ein "kleiner Rachefeldzug" gegen die Vereinskollegen?


Man darf gespannt sein, wie die Sache weitergeht, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass Juristen in der Vergangenheit da eine durchaus andere Rechtsauffassung vertreten haben.

Wir haben zu diesen ganzen Fragen im Anglerboard sowohl redaktionell wie auch in Diskussionen im Forum schon viel Material bereit gestellt.

Ein erster Ansatzpunkt zu den ganzen juristischen Fragen um Zurücksetzen, C+R, Trophäenangeln und den ganzen damit befassten Komplex, zusammengestellt von Juristen, findet ihr hier:
C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Ganz egal, wie dies nun ausgehen möge, beschämend für die gesamte Anglerschaft ist es allemal. Ein ganz großes "Danke" an den Anzeigensteller, der hat echt "Weitsicht" bewiesen und wird mit seiner Anzeige das zweitschönste Hobby der Welt ein Stückchen näher seinem Grabe entgegen tragen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

*Ergänzung:*
Warum dann dazu diese Journalisten bei einem Fall in MeckPomm noch aus dem anglerfeindlichen Fischereiverband NRW (Geschäftsführer ist da der gleiche Dr. Möhlenkamp, der das auch im bekannten Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe macht) zitieren, der auch auf Trophäenangeln eingeht, statt das rechtssichere zurücksetzen als Managementmaßnahme zu loben, ist auch eine berechtigte Frage:


> _*Trophäenangeln*
> Unter Trophäenangeln wird das Angeln ausschließlich auf kapitale Fische verstanden ohne die Absicht, diese Fische sinnvoll zu verwerten. Häufig geht dies einher mit dem Posieren von Fänger und Fang vor der Kamera und dem Zurücksetzen des Fisches.  Durch Drill und Behandlung an der Luft ist der Fisch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einem Stress ausgesetzt, der vermeidbar ist. Aus diesem Grund wird das Trophäenangeln für tierschutzwidrig gehalten.
> Quelle: www.fischereiverband-nrw.de_


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Da halte ich es mit Hoffmann von Fallersleben,
"Der größte Lump im Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"!

Jürgen


----------



## lute (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Wieder einer von diesen weltverbesserern mit zu viel langeweile. Auf dem weg nach hause werden dann noch drei falschparker gemeldet, zwei Ruhestörung und natürlich nicht ordnungsgemäß abgestellte fahrräder im treppenhaus. Vielleicht war es auch fangneid, ein weit verbreitetes übel.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

In dem Artikel steht soviel Blödsinn....Trophäenangeln verboten laut Tierschutzgesetz.
Lol

Man möge bitte das Verbot schriftlich vorlegen zeigen.

Altes Thema wie immer...

Und die Experten diskutieren nun auf Facebok über ein Entnahmefenster. lol
als ob dies vor dem Vorwurf Trophäenangeln  schützt.


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Erstens: Der Anzeigende ist schlicht ein einfach ein kleiner, mieser Denunziant!

Zweitens: Warum genau nochmal post man öffentlich mit sowas im Internet? Und ist dabei erkennbar? 

Niemanden in Deutschland, jedenfalls nicht im schöneren östlichen und nördlichen Teil, passiert etwas, wenn er seinen Fisch fängt, fotografiert und zurücksetzt...ohne lange Orgien. 

Interessant wird es immer erst dann, wenn man damit öffentlich ins Netz geht!! Was ich in privaten Whatsapp Gruppen oder so teile...interessiert keinen. Die Leute kenn ich ja.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Erstens: Der Anzeigende ist schlicht ein einfach ein kleiner, mieser Denunziant!
> 
> Zweitens: Warum genau nochmal post man öffentlich mit sowas im Internet? Und ist dabei erkennbar?
> 
> ...




Ja und? Die dort im Verein kennen sich auch.
Dennoch kommt der Vorwurf Trophäenangeln.


----------



## Casso (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Naja, was soll man dazu noch groß sagen? 

Es ist leider nichts neues mehr und fast schon alltäglich. Ich denke nicht dass der "gute" Herr hier aus Tierliebe gehandelt hat. Viel mehr denke ich an die üblichen Verdächtigen "Gier", "Neid" und "Missgunst". 

Vielleicht wurde er seiner Meinung nach ungerecht behandelt und verteilt auf diesem Wege die Retourkutsche. Das er damit dem öffentlichen Ansehen (wenn man davon überhaupt noch sprechen kann) des Angelsports schadet hat er vielleicht noch nicht bemerkt. Oder es ist ihm schlicht egal. 

Es kann natürlich auch sein dass der Herr zu einem älteren Semester gehört an denen die Themen "Küchenfenster", "Catch&Release" oder "Sinnvolle Entnahme" vollends vorbeigegangen sind. Ohne alle Rentner über einen Kamm schären zu wollen ist es aber besagte Gruppe die hauptsächlich aus alten Tugenden heraus agiert. 

Wie man es auch sieht - Scheiß Aktion!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

@vermesser
In dem Fall wars ja aber nicht die "Öffentlichkeit" die sich daran störte, sondern der eigene, ehemalige Vereinsvorsitzende  

Interessant wäre es das Youtube-Video mal zu sehen. Wenn es so ist, wie von dem Herrn von der Fischereiaufsicht beschrieben, ist das wohl relativ unspektakulär.


----------



## Koeby (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Kein Problem...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPuyhvpkD0c

Das Video ist bereits aus 2015. Ich denke mal, das der "Tierschutz" für eine persönliche Rache herhalten muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @vermesser
> In dem Fall wars ja aber nicht die "Öffentlichkeit" die sich daran störte, sondern der eigene, ehemalige Vereinsvorsitzende
> .


Danke Franz - der überwiegende Teil der Öffentlichkeit würde loben, wenn nicht alles abgeknüppelt wird, sondern man sich für den passenden Fisch entscheidet. 

Solange einem aber solche Vereinsvorsitzende und auch solche Verbände wie der oben genannte Fischereiverband NRW in den Rücken fallen mit böse, Angler Tierschutz, Trophäenangeln etc., statt die eigene Entscheidung des Anglers zu fördern (Beispiel Schweiz oft genug genannt), kommt dann halt auch sowas raus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Danke Koeby!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Da steckt doch bestimmt wieder irgendein Politikum hinter. Bei der letzten Vereinsfete sind die Fetzen geflogen und jetzt mögen die Spiele beginnen.

Was mir aber sehr Sauer aufstößt, es wird wieder suggeriert das ein Abschlagen von besonders großen Fischen Salonfähig sein muss und die Einstellung der Altvorderen nur die einzig Wahre sein kann.

Der Anzeigensteller ist wahrscheinlich auch derjenige, der immer Maulen würde, wenn kein Fisch mehr zu fangen ist, wie Schlecht die Gewässer doch sind.

Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, die alte Generation muss einfach weg, frischen Wind braucht das Land.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Ein Schelm, wer denkt. Da ich weiß, das manch ein Vereinsvorsitzender "seinen" Verein als Selbstbedienungladen versteht, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese Leute auf Rache sinnen, wenn Sie aus dem Laden verwiesen werden.


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Wobei der Hecht doch echt hin ist...wenn ich mir das Video so ansehe...macht es noch Sinn einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, der sich innerhalb von 10 Minuten nicht erholt?


----------



## Leech (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Kapitale Meterhechte sind das Rückrat der Hecht-Reproduktion.
Die Rücksetzung ist somit langfristiger Arterhalt und absolut unterstützenswert!

Abgesehen davon zur Situation:
Das "Petzen" ist unter aller Sau - und schreit nach einer hintergründigen Angelegenheit.
Aber das Hochladen des Videos bei YouTube ist auch wieder grenzwertig - klar ist das ganze C&R (höchstwahrscheinlich) legal - aber ob man so eine Konfrontation unbedingt beschwören muss, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Leech schrieb:


> Kapitale Meterhechte sind das Rückrat der Hecht-Reproduktion.
> Die Rücksetzung ist somit langfristiger Arterhalt und absolut unterstützenswert!



Was aber nicht bedeuten muss, das es niemand darf. Die Trennlinien sind vielmehr fließend. Generell wären Entnahmefenster oder für sehr große Fische einfache Limits aufs Jahr gerechnet ideal.

Klar, wer ein [edit by Admin] ist, dem sind Regeln gleich, egal wie wir sie Aufstellen generell. Generell muss einfach ein Umdenken übers Angeln in Deutschland her, weg vom Gemüsegarten und An/Abbaupflicht, hin zu Nachhaltigkeit und getrenntem Grund von der Absicht her zu Angeln nur für den Bauch.

Einfach Copy-Paste holländischer Regeln und gut ist. ( gibt sicher auch dort Dinge die nicht so schön sind )

Was das Video angeht:

Wenn du so DOOF bist, solch ein Video für etwas Fame hochzuladen hast du den Knall eh nicht gehört........ Dann Abschlagen, Bilder danach, darauf verweisen das der Fisch den Drill nicht überstanden hatte, Krank war, die Oma Hechtklops mag oder whuuutever. Hier waren einfach Jungs am Werk die nicht so weit gedacht haben. An irgendetwas stören würde sich dennoch irgendwer.


----------



## porbeagle (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Meine persönliche Meinung:

1. Der Typ ist selbst schuld. Warum hängt er es an die große Glocke und stellt noch dazu so ein dümmliches Video hoch.

2. Der Ex-Vorsitzende hat Pr....l verdient.(Falls er ne Frau hat die auch. Hat ja den Depp geheiratet)


----------



## u-see fischer (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wobei der Hecht doch echt hin ist...wenn ich mir das Video so ansehe...macht es noch Sinn einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, der sich innerhalb von 10 Minuten nicht erholt?



Nein, sicher nicht. Dieser Hecht gehört abgeschlagen. Wobei auf dem Video nicht zu ersehen ist, ob der Hecht am Ende wirklich zurückgesetzt wurde. 

 Aus dem Video geht ja auch nicht hervor, warum der Hecht so platt ist. Kann auch ehrlich nicht verstehen, wie man ein solches Video ins Netzt stellen kann. Da wird ja regelrecht eine Anzeige gefordert. 

 Dennoch darf eine Anzeige nicht aus den Kreisen der Angler kommen.


----------



## Leech (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeuten muss, das es niemand darf. Die Trennlinien sind vielmehr fließend. Generell wären Entnahmefenster oder für sehr große Fische einfache Limits aufs Jahr gerechnet ideal.
> 
> Klar, wer ein Goldzahnkormoran ist, dem sind Regeln gleich, egal wie wir sie Aufstellen generell. Generell muss einfach ein Umdenken übers Angeln in Deutschland her, weg vom Gemüsegarten und An/Abbaupflicht, hin zu Nachhaltigkeit und getrenntem Grund von der Absicht her zu Angeln nur für den Bauch.
> 
> ...



Bei uns in den Gewässern gibt es sogar schon stellenweise solche Entnahmefenster für große Karpfen, die wieder ins Gewässer zurückgebracht werden sollen. Ob man diese "Entnahmefenster" bzgl. der Größe ausweiten will, ist in Diskussion. 
Und natürlich sind hier die Grenzen fließend. Aber lieber zu viele Tiere in das Entnahmefenster nehmen - dann kann man sicher sein, dass die produktionsreichen Tiere drin bleiben.

Und bezüglich des Videos stimme ich dir voll zu.
Ein Schrei nach einer Anzeige.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Leech schrieb:


> Bei uns in den Gewässern gibt es sogar schon stellenweise solche Entnahmefenster für große Karpfen, die wieder ins Gewässer zurückgebracht werden sollen. Ob man diese "Entnahmefenster" bzgl. der Größe ausweiten will, ist in Diskussion. Und natürlich sind hier die Grenzen fließend.
> Aber lieber zu viele Tiere schützen als zu wenige, wenn es um den Arterhalt geht.
> 
> Und bezüglich des Videos stimme ich dir voll zu.



Und genau daran Stoße ich mich schon. Die Regelung weniger bestimmt das Angeln vieler. Zumal der Satz mir schon Sorgen macht:



> Aber lieber zu viele Tiere schützen als zu wenige, wenn es um den Arterhalt geht.



Beim Karpfen, der sich nicht in hemischen Gewässern vermehrt ? Der in jedem Tümpel geworfen wird, damit Onkel Uwe seinen 2 Pfünder fangen kann ? Dabei vergisst man die Schleien, Karauschen usw., die immer weiter aus den Gewässern gedrängt werden. Hier entsteht doch schon der Widerspruch. Artenvielfalt, welche von Anglern selbst unterbunden wird.

Ist nen schweres Thema ( verstehe das jetzt bitte nicht als Vorwurf ), aber Catch and Decide wäre wohl am Einfachsten. Das Wort Schutz führt am Ende des Tages im Übrigen zur Schlagzeile : Wer schützt die Gewässer vor Anglern ? :q


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Und dennoch schützt C&D nicht vor einer Anzeigen wegenTrophäenangeln etc.

C&D ist mit Fotosession und anderen Blödsinn möglich.

Die Diskussion darum ob C&D eine Möglichkeit wäre den Angler vor Anzeigen zu schützen ist blödsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

wegen dem Hechtvideo, ob der überlebt oder nicht:
*SCHLIMMSTENFALLS:*
Geht der Hecht ein und ist nach seiner natürlichen Bestimmung dann Nährstofflieferant im Wasser.

*BESTENFALLS:*
Überlebt er und sorgt weiter für Nachwuchs...

Beides gut, so what??

Tierschutzbedenken wegen dem "armen" (vermenschlicht!!) Hecht??

Geht stricken statt angeln............

Und das Thema hier ist auch ein anderes, nämlich das anscheixxen wegen zurücksetzen durch einen Ex-Vereinsvorsitzenden, nicht die Beurteilung oder der Hecht überlebt oder nicht. 

Denn das zurücksetzen KANN Nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden, inkl. möglicher Falschbeurteilung der Überlebensfähigkeit (auch durch "Experten" nach Videogucken statt vor Ort gewesen zu sein)......

Die Schweizer habens wohl nicht nicht erfunden, aber zumindest begriffen, dass diese Entscheidung am Ende nur beim Angler liegen KANN und DARF:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E


----------



## vermesser (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Thomas, nix von wegen vermenschlichen des Fisches. Aber das Releasen eines offensichtlich halbtoten Fisches ist schlicht und ergreifend Tierquälerei, da kannst du mir sagen, was du willst!!

Und außerdem wirft es ein absolut schlechtes Licht auf alle normalen Angler.

Der Anscheixxer ist eine kleine fiese Person, da gibt es nix! Das ändert aber nix daran, dass das Hochladen eines solchen Videos auf youtube jetzt auch nicht grade schlau ist. Da gibt es nix zu beschönigen.


----------



## Leech (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und genau daran Stoße ich mich schon. Die Regelung weniger bestimmt das Angeln vieler. Zumal der Satz mir schon Sorgen macht:


Es handelt sich hier nicht um die Vorgaben von Anglern für Angler, sondern vom Pächter - und an deren Vorgaben halte ich mich einfach. 
Und der Satz: "Aber lieber zu viele Tiere schützen als zu wenige, wenn es um den Arterhalt geht." bezieht sich rein auf diese Vorgaben - so lautet dort das Motto - nicht mein Eigenes.
Die Wollen als Besetzer einfach, dass die laichfähigsten Tiere im Gewässer bleiben. Muss der Bewirtschafter halt wissen.



> Beim Karpfen, der sich nicht in hemischen Gewässern vermehrt ? Der in  jedem Tümpel geworfen wird, damit Onkel Uwe seinen 2 Pfünder fangen kann  ? Dabei vergisst man die Schleien, Karauschen usw., die immer weiter  aus den Gewässern gedrängt werden. Hier entsteht doch schon der  Widerspruch. Artenvielfalt, welche von Anglern selbst unterbunden wird.



In unseren heimischen Gewässern vermehrt sich der Karpfen soweit ich das weiß (also bei uns lokal) - wie das mit den Tümpeln und den anderen Arten aussieht, kann ich dir nicht verraten.



> wegen dem Hechtvideo


Ich stimme dir durchaus zu, was die Handhabung angeht - dennoch ändert das nix dran, dass das Hochladen eines solchen Videos mit dem Wissen, das es gedreht und gewendet werden kann - und das halte ich für dämlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Das Zurücksetzen eines erkennbar nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisches halte ich für tierschutzwidrig! Denn das Leiden des Verluderns muss man dem Fisch nicht mehr zumuten. Da ist dann auch die Hege kein Argument mehr. Für die Staatsanwaltschaft wird es aber ein Problem sein nachzuweisen, dass der Fisch für den Angler erkennbar nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Hier muss dann aber die Weidgerechtigkeit unter den Anglern platzgreifen. - Wie ja bekannt ist, teile ich nicht die Auffassung Weidgerechtigkeit = Tierschutzgerecht. Die Weidgerechtigkeit ist schon viel älter als jedes Tiersutzgesetz. Es ist quasi die Keimzelle des Tierschutzes. Ihr Inhalt ergibt sich vor allem aus dem Menschenverstand heraus. Damit ist aber auch klar, dass das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, der verludert völlig sinnfrei ist. - Genau diese Angler, die also wider jeder menschlichen Vernunft zurücksetzen, sind doch genau die, die uns den ganzen Schlamassel eingebrockt haben. Sie schaden uns Anglern genauso wie dieser Denunziant. So was kann man von Kamerad zu Kamerad klären!


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Man kommt wieder von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen...

Das Video zeigt nur einen kleinen Auschnitt. Ob dieser Fisch nun letztendlich wieder schwimmt....oder doch noch im Topf gelandet ist, kann ich aus dem Ausschnitt nicht erkennen. 
Und ist mir auch egal.
auch ein trophäenangeln ist nicht erkennbar.

Ob die Handhabung des Fisches so in Ordnung war oder ist.......ich bin kein Biologe


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



> Genau diese Angler, die also wider jeder menschlichen Vernunft zurücksetzen, sind doch genau die, die uns den ganzen Schlamassel eingebrockt haben


nö, das waren untätige und unfähige Verbände, die noch diesem Tierschutzpxxx recht geben und im vorauseilendem Gehorsam den Schwanz einziehen.


Und dazu:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für die Staatsanwaltschaft wird es aber ein Problem sein nachzuweisen, dass der Fisch für den Angler erkennbar nicht mehr lebensfähig war.




noch das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn das zurücksetzen KANN Nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden, inkl. möglicher Falschbeurteilung der Überlebensfähigkeit (auch durch "Experten" nach Videogucken statt vor Ort gewesen zu sein)......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kommt wieder von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen...
> 
> Das Video zeigt nur einen kleinen Auschnitt. Ob dieser Fisch nun letztendlich wieder schwimmt....oder doch noch im Topf gelandet ist, kann ich aus dem Ausschnitt nicht erkennen.
> Und ist mir auch egal.
> ...


Eben.
Ausser man hat Tier- statt Anglerschutzbrille auf...
Dann ist alles klar..


Was das zudem mit dem Denunziantentum im Fall hier zu tun hat, ist die nächste Frage.,..


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da halte ich es mit Hoffmann von Fallersleben,
> "Der größte Lump im Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"!
> 
> Jürgen



Ab wann darf einer denn eine Straftat melden ohne als Denunziant geächtet zu werden?
Oder ist die Art der Straftat egal solange es nicht Mittäter betrieft?


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Zurücksetzen eines erkennbar nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisches halte ich für tierschutzwidrig! Denn das Leiden des Verluderns muss man dem Fisch nicht mehr zumuten. Da ist dann auch die Hege kein Argument mehr. Für die Staatsanwaltschaft wird es aber ein Problem sein nachzuweisen, dass der Fisch für den Angler erkennbar nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Hier muss dann aber die Weidgerechtigkeit unter den Anglern platzgreifen. - Wie ja bekannt ist, teile ich nicht die Auffassung Weidgerechtigkeit = Tierschutzgerecht. Die Weidgerechtigkeit ist schon viel älter als jedes Tiersutzgesetz. Es ist quasi die Keimzelle des Tierschutzes. Ihr Inhalt ergibt sich vor allem aus dem Menschenverstand heraus. Damit ist aber auch klar, dass das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, der verludert völlig sinnfrei ist. - Genau diese Angler, die also wider jeder menschlichen Vernunft zurücksetzen, sind doch genau die, die uns den ganzen Schlamassel eingebrockt haben. Sie schaden uns Anglern genauso wie dieser Denunziant. So was kann man von Kamerad zu Kamerad klären!



Demnächst zur Fischereiprüfung noch einen Intelligenztest.

Vernunft etc.

Evtl. haben die jungen Angler nach besten Wissen und Gewissen so gehandelt?
Evtl. haben diese den zustand auf grund mangelder Erfahrung und Ausbildung den Zustand nicht korrekt einschätzen können.

Muss man da als Angler seinen Kollegen anschwärzen statt Aufklärungsarbeit zu betreiben?

ist das Video aus dem jahr 2015 überhaupt der Stein des Anstosses?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ist das Video aus dem jahr 2015 überhaupt der Stein des Anstosses?


oooohaaaa.

Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen!

aus 2015!!

Danke sharpo!


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ab wann darf einer denn eine Straftat melden ohne als Denunziant geächtet zu werden?
> Oder ist die Art der Straftat egal solange es nicht Mittäter betrieft?



Welche Straftat?

Zitat:"
Den konkreten Fall indes  sieht er schwierig. „Was im Video nicht zu sehen ist, das ist die  typische Trophäenhandlung“, so Thomas Richter. Also das allseits  bekannte Posieren vor der Kamera mit dem Rekordfisch. – Quelle:  https://www.svz.de/17813161 ©2017"


----------



## gründler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

2 Jahre alt niemand hat sich aufgeregt,nicht mal inne Kommis ist was los,da gibt es ganz andere Videos wo die Kommis voll sind mit Hass und co.

Warum jetzt nach 2 J. wo das Video oben ist so ein Fass aufgemacht wird versteh ich nicht.

Selbst die ganzen Jagdvideos sind voll mit Hass und Gegnern und selbst da gibt es keine solche Sorgen wie bei Anglern....komisch....

#h


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Nun wird nsich die Schweiz als Vorbild genommen tust du das auch mit den USA und deren Gesetze(Todesstrafe) oder geht dir das dann zu weit.Doch gleich schreien wenn du mal in der Schweiz zu schnell warst und das zigfache wie in Deutschland bezahlen musst.Freiheit für allle und jedes.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



> 2 Jahre alt niemand hat sich aufgeregt,nicht mal inne Kommis ist was los



Doch, das Gewicht des Fischs wird bezweifelt. :q :q 



> vonda1909 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ab wann darf einer denn eine Straftat melden ohne als Denunziant geächtet zu werden?
> > Oder ist die Art der Straftat egal solange es nicht Mittäter betrieft?



Hallo vonda, 
ja - auch das ist eine legitime Betrachtungsweise. Die Grenze zwischen "Denunziant" und "aufmerksamer Bürger" ist wenn man es ohne Emotionen betrachtet manchmal irgendwie schon ziemlich dünn. 

Was hier aber halt auffällig ist, ist halt dann doch die "Vorgeschichte".


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Artikel wurde erweitert. 
Da wurde unten noch angeflickt, dass (sinngemäß zusammen gefasst) Marco Kern zwei Jahre Vorsitzender des  Vereins war und bei der letzen Vorstandssitzng durch einen selbst eingebrachten Misstrauenantrag wohl mit Zustimmung der anwesenden Vorstandsmitglieder sein Amt freiwillig zur Verfügung stellte. 

Der stellvertretende Vereinsvorsitzende Frank Hennemann hätte sich über Kerns Darstellung überrascht und wolle sich heute noch dazu äußern.   https://www.svz.de/17813161

Sind wir also mal gespannt!


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

In einem anderen SVZ Artikel heisst es...
Der Sheriff von Gadebusch

Scheint ein seeeeehr engagierter Bürger von Gadebusch zu sein.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In einem anderen SVZ Artikel heisst es...
> Der Sheriff von Gadebusch
> 
> Scheint ein seeeeehr engagierter Bürger von Gadebusch zu sein.


Ich denke das keiner dabei war und was nun seine Gründe waren.
So sollte auch keiner mit Steinen werfen wenn er im Glashaus sitzt.


----------



## ayron (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich denke das keiner dabei war und was nun seine Gründe waren.
> So sollte auch keiner mit Steinen werfen wenn er im Glashaus sitzt.


Du scheinst ja mit ihm zu sympathisieren....
Nun gut wundert mich wenig, da du es ja schon unfair und verboten findest, wenn jemand 5 Zander fängt, einen entnimmt, aber das “Fanglimit“ bei 3 liegt.

Keine Ahnung warum der Typ das gemacht hat, aber die Begründung hört sich schon sehr ausgedacht/vorformuliert an.
Bei jedem liegt die Grenze wohl anders.


----------



## Luidor (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich denke das keiner dabei war und was nun seine Gründe waren.
> So sollte auch keiner mit Steinen werfen wenn er im Glashaus sitzt.



Wäre es ein mangelernährter PETRA Jünger im Glauben die Welt zu retten, und seinem ihm gleichgestellten Bruder im Geiste, dem Fisch zu helfen, könnte ich der eventuellen ,durch Falschinformationen und geistiger Impfung, erfolgten Anzeige noch ein wenig folgen.
 Hier jedoch wird mit völlig falscher Darstellung in Kenntnis der schwammigen Rechtslage ein vermutlicher Rachefeldzug geführt, für den ich nur Verachtung empfinden kann.

 Ach der Satzbau sieht wieder nicht wirklich korrekt aus #t


----------



## porbeagle (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Dumm ist das jetzt jeder seinen Namen hat und die Adresse war nicht so schwer ausfindig zu machen.

Jetzt gilt bald das gleiche wie für Wagner von der Bild:

''Gehen Sie seitlich aus Ihrer Haustür, dann gebe Sie ein kleineres Ziel ab und sind schwerer zu treffen''


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



ayron schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum der Typ das gemacht hat, aber die Begründung hört sich schon sehr ausgedacht/vorformuliert an.



Andy Warhol's "15 minutes of fame" These als misslungener Eigenversuch samt Griff ins Klo..[emoji23] ?

Möglicherweise auch ein Angehöriger einer speziell dt. Art..die Ritterkaste der Besserangler, auf ihrem moralisch erhabenen Podest stehend, den Morgenstern der Tierschutzethik mahnend kreisen lassen...bis die recht dünne Argumentationskette reisst und sie sich damit selbst was vorn Dassel kloppen und verdient abstürzen.

Er hätte den halbgaren Scheizz lieber nochmal lesen sollen,anschl. durchatmen und dann den Mist der reinigenden Kraft eines Feuers anvertrauen..


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Wirklich in jeder Hinsicht für'n Arsch!

Zum Denunziantentum wurde bereits alles geschrieben: Widerlich!

Gleiches fällt mir aber auch zur Behandlung des Fisches ein - wie kann man nur so blöd sein? Ich vermute, daß das so gelaufen ist, wie es oft läuft: Möglichst langer Drill im Hochsommer, möglichst lange Fotosession, nebst anschließendem Releaseversuch im fast sauerstofffreien Oberflächenwasser und das dann auch noch öffentlich machen - *Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!*


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

sack auf, beide rein, knüppel drauf, triffst garantiert den richtigen.

verstehe die beweggründe für´s video aber in keinster weise.
gut zehn minuten sieht man den typen da mit dem hecht rum spielen.
anfang fehlt, ebenso das ende.
was soll so etwas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

wegen dem Hechtvideo, ob der überlebt oder nicht:
*SCHLIMMSTENFALLS:*
Geht der Hecht ein und ist nach seiner natürlichen Bestimmung dann Nährstofflieferant im Wasser.

*BESTENFALLS:*
Überlebt er und sorgt weiter für Nachwuchs...

Beides gut, so what??

Tierschutzbedenken wegen dem "armen" (vermenschlicht!!) Hecht??

Geht stricken statt angeln............

Und das Thema hier ist auch ein anderes, nämlich das anscheixxen wegen zurücksetzen durch einen Ex-Vereinsvorsitzenden, nicht die Beurteilung oder der Hecht überlebt oder nicht. 

Denn das zurücksetzen KANN Nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden, inkl. möglicher Falschbeurteilung der Überlebensfähigkeit (auch durch "Experten" nach Videogucken statt vor Ort gewesen zu sein)......

Die Schweizer habens wohl nicht nicht erfunden, aber zumindest begriffen, dass diese Entscheidung am Ende nur beim Angler liegen KANN und DARF:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wirklich in jeder Hinsicht für'n Arsch!
> 
> Zum Denunziantentum wurde bereits alles geschrieben: Widerlich!
> 
> Gleiches fällt mir aber auch zur Behandlung des Fisches ein - wie kann man nur so blöd sein? Ich vermute, daß das so gelaufen ist, wie es oft läuft: Möglichst langer Drill im Hochsommer, möglichst lange Fotosession, nebst anschließendem Releaseversuch im fast sauerstofffreien Oberflächenwasser und das dann auch noch öffentlich machen - *Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!*



nur blöde das man nix weiss und nur vermutet bzw. nun unterstellt.


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Ich weiß wohl, daß es Hochsommer ist, ich weiß auch, daß das Releasen im (nahezu sauerstofffreien, siehe Hochsommer) Oberflächenwasser geschieht.

Was war jetzt daran blöde?


@Thomas
Sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob hier nicht ganz bewußt ein Tier gequält wurde, damit man dem Denunziantentum einen eventuellen und trotzdem zweifelhaften "Sinn" abringen kann, sollte schon erlaubt sein, oder? Von Vermenschlichung keine Spur, sei dir sicher... 

Und wenn nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden kann, es wie in diesem Fall aber komplett falsch und das auch noch öffentlich macht, sollten schon deshalb auch diesbzgl. Fragen und/oder kritische Gedanken erlaubt sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

nur, dass man noch nicht mal weiss, ob das überhaupt das Video ist, um das es geht - aber Hauptsache darüber schwadronieren, statt über denunziatorische Anglerfeinde und zur Lobbyarbeit unfähige Verbanditen, die es erst soweit kommen liessen  -man kriegt mit, wo wer steht..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ist das Video aus dem jahr 2015 überhaupt der Stein des Anstosses?
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wirklich in jeder Hinsicht für'n Arsch!
> 
> Zum Denunziantentum wurde bereits alles geschrieben: Widerlich!


 
 Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß wohl, daß es Hochsommer ist, ich weiß auch, daß das Releasen im (nahezu sauerstofffreien , siehe Hochsommer) Oberflächenwasser geschieht.
> 
> Was war jetzt daran blöde?
> 
> ...




Am Grund des Teiches kann man ja auch nicht releasen. Oder?
Ob der Fisch überhaupt releast wurde ist nicht zu erkennen.
Da schaukelt ein Jugendlicher einen Fisch 10 Minuten hin und her. Ergebnis offen!
Darüber wird sich nun mokiert und unterstellt.


----------



## Sharpo (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Und der Knaller ist ja..nehmen wr mal an es handelt sich um das richtige Video..
das selbst der Fachmann hier nicht mal ein vergehen erkennt.

Zitat:"
SVZ konfrontierte die  obersten Fischschützer im Land mit dem Video. „Trophäenfischen ist laut  Tierschutzgesetz tatsächlich eine Straftat und wird von der  Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt“, sagt Thomas Richter. Nach Aussage des  *Leiters der Fischereiaufsicht im Landesamt für Landwirtschaft,  Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei MV in Rostock *können dafür  Haftstrafen bis zu drei Jahren verhängt werden. *Den konkreten Fall indes  sieht er schwierig.* „Was im Video nicht zu sehen ist, das ist die  typische Trophäenhandlung“, so Thomas Richter. Also das allseits  bekannte Posieren vor der Kamera mit dem Rekordfisch. Sollte eine  entsprechende Anzeige allerdings auf seinem Tisch landen, sei er  verpflichtet, Ermittlungen aufzunehmen. Alles andere sei Sache der  Staatsanwaltschaft. – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/17813161 ©2017"


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Naja ob man sowas Öffentlich darstellt sollte mit Namen ist schon unklug. 
Über die Vorgehensweise kann man streiten.
Ob tatsächlich ein Verstoß vorliegt, muss die Staatsanwaltschaft entscheiden.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



bastido schrieb:


> Da geht der Scheixx doch schon los, dass hier überhaupt irgendeine Staatsanwaltschaft irgendetwas entscheiden muss....... Und dann kommt in Deutschland der Staatsanwalt, verrückte Welt!


So ist es nunmal bei einer Straftat, wenn es eine ist:m


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Am Grund des Teiches kann man ja auch nicht releasen. Oder?
> Ob der Fisch überhaupt releast wurde ist nicht zu erkennen.
> Da schaukelt ein Jugendlicher einen Fisch 10 Minuten hin und her. Ergebnis offen!
> Darüber wird sich nun mokiert und unterstellt.



Dafür geht man dann schon ein paar Schritte rein in den Pool - von am Grund war keine Rede... 

Solltest Du mindestens 10minütiges Zwangsreleasen (oder bloßes Fische Hinundherschaukeln, falls dann doch abgeschlagen wurde) per se gut heißen, habe ich selbstverständlich nichts gesagt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

fakt ist ja wohl, wir sind uns alle einig, daß es ein witz/eine frechheit ist, daß sich die staatsanwaltschaft damit auseinandersetzen muß, oder?
dennoch verstehe ich die beweggründe nicht so ein video ins netz zu stellen.


----------



## Paxcom (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Also ganz ehrlich. Wenn man sieht wie es dem Fisch geht, kann ich den Ärger verstehen. Ich will nicht wissen wie lange die mit dem Fisch an Land rum gemehrt haben. 
Sowas kann ich nicht gut heißen. So wie der aussah hat der Hecht die Sache nicht überlebt. Wie lange er versucht hat Ihn wieder Leben ein zu hauchen.

In meinen Augen ist das Tierquälerei. Ehrlich. Von schonend zurück setzen kann da nun wirklich keine Rede sein!!!

Die Diskussion so öffentlich zu machen finde ich eher schlecht für uns alle Angler. Das Video ist allerdings für unseren Ruf nicht viel besser. Was die Jungs mit dem Fisch machen hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Waidgerecht zu tun und gehört verboten. 

Je mehr angelnde Tierquäler es gibt, um so näher sind wir dem Ende unseres Hobbys. Denkt mal darüber nach. Jeder beschwert sich über den ehemaligen Vorsitzenden. Findet Ihr okay was die mit dem Hecht gemacht haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Nochmal:
Video ist erstens aus 2015, keiner weiss, ob es sich um dieses Video handelt.

Und bei der Anzeige gings nicht um die Art des Zurücksetzens, sondern ums Zurücksetzen.

wegen dem Hechtvideo, ob der überlebt oder nicht:
*SCHLIMMSTENFALLS:*
Geht der Hecht ein und ist nach seiner natürlichen Bestimmung dann Nährstofflieferant im Wasser.

*BESTENFALLS:*
Überlebt er und sorgt weiter für Nachwuchs...

Beides gut, so what??

Tierschutzbedenken wegen dem "armen" (vermenschlicht!!) Hecht??

Geht stricken statt angeln............

Und das Thema hier ist auch ein anderes, nämlich das anscheixxen wegen zurücksetzen durch einen Ex-Vereinsvorsitzenden, nicht die Beurteilung oder der Hecht überlebt oder nicht. 

Denn das zurücksetzen KANN Nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden, inkl. möglicher Falschbeurteilung der Überlebensfähigkeit (auch durch "Experten" nach Videogucken statt vor Ort gewesen zu sein)......

Die Schweizer habens wohl nicht nicht erfunden, aber zumindest begriffen, dass diese Entscheidung am Ende nur beim Angler liegen KANN und DARF:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E


----------



## Paxcom (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Warum gehst du mich persönlich an? Nur weil jemand eine andere Meinung hat wie du selbst?

Was hat das Bitte schön mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Wenn du damit nicht Leben kannst, solltest du dir überlegen ob du hier richtig bist!

Es geht nicht darum ob es richtig oder falsch ist Fisch zurück setzen zu dürfen. Es geht darum wie solche Handlungen in der breiten Masser der Bevölkerung rüber kommen!

Dem Fischt geht es beschiessen. Das hätte man vermeiden können. Das ist nicht in Ordnung. Und es wird durch die Poserei vielen Fischen so besch.... gehen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung. Und das ist meine Meinung.

Entweder man entnimmt den Fisch und tötet Ihr so schonend wie irgend möglich. Wenn man zurück setzen möchte, Bitte schön. Kann meiner Meinung nach jeder machen wie er möchte. Aber dann doch Bitte zügig und so schonend wie möglich. Nicht so wie hier gezeigt, dass der Fisch an Luftarmut an Land elendig verreckt. Und das dann noch jedem in der Öffenlichkeit zugänglich machen.

PS: Es gibt Leute die warten nur auf Gelegenheiten wie solche uns Anglern einen Strick zu drehen. Wie blöd kann man dann Bitte sein und solche Videos, wo Fische durch falsches Verhalten von "Anglern", offensichtlich verenden auch noch öffentlich zu machen.

Kann ich wirklich nicht nach voll ziehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Und es wird durch die Poserei vielen Fischen so besch.... gehen. Das ist nicht in Ordnung. Und das ist meine Meinung.



Eingangspost gelesen oder einfach nur den spekulativ "begründeten" Beissreflex befriedigen ?

Genau diesen Aspekt des Posens,
sieht im konkreten Fall(und nur um den gehts)nicht mal die Behörde
im Landesamt als gegeben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



> Warum gehst du mich persönlich an?


*Ich gehe erstens nicht Dich persönlich an!
Sollte der Eindruck entstanden sein, tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür.*
(habe ja gleiches schon vorher bei anderen gepostet)
Das ist eine allgemeine für alle gedachte Bemerkung und keine persönlich auf Dich bezogene Aussage!



> Was hat das Bitte schön mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Wenn du damit nicht Leben kannst, solltest du dir überlegen ob du hier richtig bist!


Und zweitens ist das eben meine Meinung - oder fällt die nicht unter Meinungsfreiheit?


----------



## Paxcom (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Wie auch immer der Fisch in den Zustand gekommen ist. Solche Videos entflammen auf jeden Fall immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion. 

Man sieht halt was man sieht. Und was man sieht macht für mich als Angler als auch für einen Laien keinen guten Eindruck. Egal wie es dazu gekommen ist.

Wir Angler haben sowieso schon keine gute Lobby und Genug Gegner. Mit solchen Videos tun wir uns keinen Gefallen.

John Sidley berichtete in seinem Buch auch von Aalen welche während des Drill oder bei der Landung einen Herzinfakt erlitten haben sollen. Also am Anfang des Drills gekämpft haben und er sie dann Tot gelandet hat. 

Auch gut möglich, dass der Hecht andere Probleme hatte. Darum geht es aber nicht.

Das Problem ist, das Bild welches entsteht wenn man sowas sieht. Ob man nun Angler ist oder nicht.

Einem Laien wird es sich niemals erschließen, warum man einen gefangenen Fisch zurück setzen sollte. Auch bei uns gibt es genug Angler welche alles entnehmen und jene welche zurück setzen.

In diesem speziellen Fall macht eine Rücksetzung in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Weil der Fisch wahrscheinlich sowieso schon tot ist. (oder kurz davor)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich jeder so verhalten soll wie er es für richtig hält. Wenn der Angler zurück setzen möchte weil er den Fisch nicht verwerten kann oder will, dann soll er doch. 
Das Gegenargument ist der hier gezeigte Fall. Das hat nichts mit Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun.

Also wo will man die Grenze ziehen? Das ist sehr schwer. Von daher ist es verboten. Da geht man sowas aus dem Weg.

Wo soll die Grenze gezogen werden? Wie lange darf der Fisch an Land sein, um Ihn noch schonend zurück zu setzen wenn man nicht entnehmen möchte. Kommt auch auf den Fisch an. Eine Forelle verträgt weit weniger wie ein Karpfen. Also müsste man für jede Fischart eine extra Regel treffen?
Wer soll das umsetzen und kontrollieren? Also gibt es halt das Verbot.

Der einfacherer Weg halt.


----------



## Paxcom (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Ach so. Natürlich ist eine Anzeige auch noch von den eigenen Leuten meiner Meinung nach ein Unding und tut uns alles nicht gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



> Also wo will man die Grenze ziehen? Das ist sehr schwer.* Von daher ist es verboten. *Da geht man sowas aus dem Weg.


Was soll genau verboten sein?

Zurücksetzen isses nicht, selbst bei Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht ist das juristisch diskutabel (nur in Saarland und S-H explizit verboten, und in Bayern MUSS  eh jeder nicht geschonte Fisch geknüppelt werden, kann dann aber auch entsorgt werden).

Bitte erst informieren!

Wenns so einfach wäre, dass das einfach verboten wäre, wärs ja einfach - isses aber nicht!!

Weswegen ich im Artikel eingangs schon drauf hingewiesen habe, sich da genauer zu informieren und entsprechende Quelle angegeben zu Juristen,  die das versucht haben in einigermaßen verständlichem Deutsch zu schreiben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein erster Ansatzpunkt zu den ganzen juristischen Fragen um Zurücksetzen, C+R, Trophäenangeln und den ganzen damit befassten Komplex, zusammengestellt von Juristen, findet ihr hier:
> C & R, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Fischereirecht etc., juristische Sammlung
> 
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## hecht99 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wegen dem Hechtvideo, ob der überlebt oder nicht:
> *SCHLIMMSTENFALLS:*
> Geht der Hecht ein und ist nach seiner natürlichen Bestimmung dann Nährstofflieferant im Wasser.
> 
> ...



Ernsthaft??? Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob du das jetzt öffentlich geschrieben hast oder es ein schlechter Traum ist und ich gleich aufwach. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung außerhalb jeder Gesetzesdiskussion.

Was ich mir weiter dazu denke schreib ich besser nicht. Nur könnte man in den vorher erwähnten Sack anscheinend noch wen mal für den Stunde reinsperren#q:vik:


----------



## Paxcom (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Ich kenne mich nicht in anderen Bundesländern aus. 

Ist meiner Meinung nach auch egal wie genau nun die genaue Gesetzliche Regelung ist.

Weder das Video tut unserem Ruf als Angler gut, noch das Verhalten des Ehemaligen Vorsitzenden. Beides ist unserem so geliebtem Hobby nicht zurträglich.

In Thüringen muss man meiner Meinung nach entnahmefägige Fische entnehmen. Ich glaube das ist so im ThFg. geregelt.

Wobei ich glaube, dass die Fische auch verwertbar sein müssen. Diese Formulierung alleine gibt wieder Stoff zur Auslegung und zur Diskussion.

Ich für meinen Teil entnehme was ich verwerten kann. Ich gehe sowieso fast nur auf Aal. Alles andere was ich fange sind Beifänge. Karpfen, Zander, Forelle u. s. w.. 

Nur wenn ich zurück setze, dann so schonend wie möglich. Am liebsten den Fisch im nassen Kescher liegen lassen und mit der Klemme abhaken und mit Kescher zurück ins Wasser. Die meisten Fische die ich zurück setze fass ich nicht an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

unglaublich....

Und dann eben nochmal:
*Es geht hier NICHT um das Video*, von dem nicht mal geklärt ist, ob es für den hier genannten Fall  das echte ist.


----------



## hecht99 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Aber so eine Aussage kann man meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht bringen! Öffentlichkeitsauftreten etc. Bin jetzt wieder ruhig


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Wie auch immer der Fisch in den Zustand gekommen ist. Solche Videos entflammen auf jeden Fall immer wieder die gleiche Diskussion.
> 
> Man sieht halt was man sieht. Und was man sieht macht für mich als Angler als auch für einen Laien keinen guten Eindruck. Egal wie es dazu gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Das Bild willst Du persönlich so sehen. 

Das Video gibt von alle dem nichts her.
Auch kann ein Laie dort nichts erkennen, erkennt nicht mal das es sich dabei um einen Hecht handelt.
Kannste gerne mal selber testen.   

Die einzigen welche sich darüber mokieren sind die Anglerexperten in diesem Forum. Selbst bei Youtube sind gerade mal 3 Kommentare.....Seit 2015.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Video ist erstens aus 2015, keiner weiss, ob es sich um dieses Video handelt.
> 
> Und bei der Anzeige gings nicht um die Art des Zurücksetzens, sondern ums Zurücksetzen.
> ...


Lieber Thomas, 200 mal das selbe zu posten ohne was neues mitzuteilen macht den Thread so gut wie unlesbar. Deine Meinung ist allgemein bekannt  (und ich stimme dir in weiten Teilen zu), aber das nervt nur.

@Topic: ich bin grundsätzlich nicht dafür, dreckige Vereinswäsche öffentlich zu waschen, aber wenn das Video authentisch den genannten Fall zeigen sollte - dann sollte der Verein sich vielleicht Gedanken über den Ausbildungsstand seiner Mitglieder machen. Ich fände Releaseworkshops als Pflichtveranstaltung vor Erteilung einer Raubfischangelberechtigung sinnvoll. Die Grenze zum denunziantentum ist hierbei zum einen wegen der Vorgeschichte und zum anderen wegen öffentlich machung durch die Presse gegeben. Pfui sag ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



> Lieber Thomas, 200 mal das selbe zu posten ohne was neues mitzuteilen macht den Thread so gut wie unlesbar.


Wenn immer wieder Leute offtopic das Video bejaulen, statt beim Thema zu bleiben, bleibt halt nix anderes über, als es dann auch jedesmal wieder zu bringen.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn immer wieder Leute offtopic das Video bejaulen, statt beim Thema zu bleiben, bleibt halt nix anderes über, als es dann auch jedesmal wieder zu bringen.



Das Thema ist aber auch nicht c&d in der Schweiz


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

So, weiter geht die ganze Geschichte. 

Nun meldet sich der 2. Vorsitzende.
Demnach war es wohl kein freiwilliger Abgang:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusc...arco-kern-entlassen-id17823051.html?nojs=true


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Das wirft dann auch wieder ein klareres Licht auf die Anzeige..
Wohl doch eher Richtung Rache zu sehen...

DANKE Franz, fürs verlinken!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach auch egal wie genau nun die genaue Gesetzliche Regelung ist.



Schon klar...

-mir egal
-ich glaube,
-ich vermute
-der Schwager meines Onkels und 
  davon ein Bekannter meinte,dass.
-ich halte es aber so und so

Top Argumentationsgrundlage(n)

Läuft ja echt prima in D...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wirft dann auch wieder ein klareres Licht auf die Anzeige..
> Wohl doch eher Richtung Rache zu sehen...
> 
> DANKE Franz, fürs verlinken!


Das sehe ich genauso.
Es ist zwar kein schöner Charakter zug, leider steht der Grund nicht drin des Antrages.


----------



## cycofish (15. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Uiiihhuuuiuiuhhh ich weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, bei soviel destruktivem Bullshit für die Angler, denen Ihr Hobby am Herzen liegt, die Regeln befolgen, die diesen Zeitvertreib als ein Stück Lebensqualität sehen… 

1. Dieser ausweidende Threat kommt nur zustande, weil der sensationsgeile Moderator und auch Betreiber des Angelboards, solche Themen unter dem Deckmantel der journalistischen Informationspflicht aufbereitet und gezielt mit „Öl” anreichert.
2. Der darauf folgende hier sehr umfangreiche Verlauf, ist gefundenes Fressen für die vielen Feinde der Anglerinnen und Angler. Dadurch macht sich der Threateröffner zum Gehilfen für die medial besser aufgestellten Gegner aus allen Lagern.
3. Gibt der Threateröffner dem „Denunzianten" oder auch Nestbeschmutzer eine öffentliche Plattform, zum Schaden des Vereins, der betroffenen Personen und deren Familien, der Anglerinnen und Angler.
4. 
5.
6.
7. ich könnte noch zig Argumente auffahren – aber ich denke es reicht, um zu zeigen, was aus derart nichtsbringenden Informationen für eine destruktive Energie ausgeht.

Dem Initiator des Threates sei gesagt: „Die meiste Angst und Unsicherheit verbreiten die uninitierten Männer. Männer, die ihren eigenen Lebensschmerz und ihre Lebensangst z.B. in Fanatismus, personen- und verbandsorientiertem Hass oder journalistischen Amokläufen aufzulösen versuchen. Im Grunde genommen ist es vergleichbar, wie bei den den Terroristen, die anderen Gewalt antun, um selbst Erlösung zu finden, und am Ende sogar bereit sind, für diese Erlösung zu sterben. Gewalt in unseren westlichen Welt ist insbesondere Mobbing, mediale Vernichtung und Denunzierung. Wie verzweifelt müssen diese Männer sein? Es sind kleine, ängstliche und verwundete Jungen wie Sie und der Denunziant beim Verein, die den Unfrieden in die Welt tragen. Kim Jong Un, Trump, Storch… auf allen Ebenen in der Welt tragen Menschen wie Sie dazu bei, Keile dazwischen zu treiben – es ist wie mit dem Kormoran, wenn diese zuviel werden …

P.S. Zum Glück herrscht bei uns freie Meinungsäusserung. Ob Sie meinen Kommentar löschen oder nicht, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Sie dürfen sich aber jetzt schon sicher sein, dass Sie dann auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie kennen lernen dürfen, wie die Menschen denen Sie das Leben zur Hölle machen.


----------



## smithie (15. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*



cycofish schrieb:


> 3. Gibt der Threateröffner dem „Denunzianten" oder auch Nestbeschmutzer eine öffentliche Plattform, zum Schaden des Vereins, der betroffenen Personen und deren Familien, der Anglerinnen und Angler.


Ist der Denunziant nun derjenige, der in dem Video einen Hecht im Wasser vor und zurück schiebt oder der ehemalige Vorsitzende, der dieses Video zum Anlass für eine Anzeige nimmt oder ist der Beitrag nur aus dem Thread zu Dr. Baur kopiert und nicht angepasst worden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Zur Info:
Ich bin beim LFV-BW gesperrt, um nicht kommentieren zu können.

cycofish wird bei uns nicht gesperrt, es ist halt seine Meinung.

Ich finde es gut, wenn sich offensichtlich verbandsnahe Leute (Ehren/Hauptamtler?) öffentlich so entlarven, das wirft ein klares Bild auf Verbände. 

Damit ist das Thema für mich durch.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zu diesem Fall.

Der ehemalige Vorsitzende wurde aus dem Verein geschmissen:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusc...werfen-ex-chef-aus-dem-verein-id18424906.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Gefällt mir...


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Dann hatter ja jetzt mehr Zeit.... zum Tangotanzen... :q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

hat es auch mal den Denunzianten erwischt:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Hecht released! Ex-Vorsitzender schwärzt Angelkollegen an!*

Vorsitzender released - muss glaub ich, nen neuen Thread dazu aufmachen..


----------

